# In search of something new



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi,

I tend to alternate between regularly drinking either coffee (usually pour over or americano) or tea (mainly oolongs). Occasionally, I like to treat myself to something milky like a flat white when I'm out and about.

At home I primarily use a Bonavita porcelain immersion dripper with a Eureka Mignon mk2. Sometimes I'll switch it up and use an Aeropress.

I'd love to get involved in espresso but am not sure I can justify the expense and upkeep of a machine considering my low rate of consumption. Having said that, I'm intrigued by machines like the La Pavoni Europiccola which are quite inexpensive and not geared towards high volume or frequency output.

Hoping to find something that fits my lifestyle to add more variety to my coffee experience.

Cheers!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Bialetti Stovetops produce a nice brew although it is not a true espresso. And they are quite cheap. It is probably better to buy a Bialetti rather than a copycat.

Best.


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks, I actually picked up a Brikka a few years ago but it saw very little use. It was difficult to get consistent results, although I suspect it might've been lack of decent grinder at the time or user error, or a bit of both. I might dig it out of the cupboard and have another go with the Eureka.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Aeropress is a very versatile piece of kit. Many different ways to brew the same beans.

I also love the Sowden immersion pot. Produces some extraordinarily good long brews 50mins plus.


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

The Sowden looks like a really nice piece of kit. Are you doing long brews at room temp and then refrigerating the coffee or using some other method?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

z4r9 said:


> The Sowden looks like a really nice piece of kit. Are you doing long brews at room temp and then refrigerating the coffee or using some other method?


Nothing so technical. I just let the coffee steep whilst i get on with something else. After 50 mins or so it's still hot and extraction is high.

I am however tempted to explore sous vide cold brew. Im looking into it now.


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

Sounds like a very forgiving brewing method if you can just leave it alone and come back to something drinkable.

Never heard of sous vide coffee brewing, although it's the only way I cook things like steak and pork at home now. Do you just pop water and coffee grounds into a mason jar, toss it in the bath at a certain temp for a while and then run the contents of the jar through a filter and refrigerate afterwards?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

z4r9 said:


> Never heard of sous vide coffee brewing, although it's the only way I cook things like steak and pork at home now. Do you just pop water and coffee grounds into a mason jar, toss it in the bath at a certain temp for a while and then run the contents of the jar through a filter and refrigerate afterwards?


That's pretty much it, it seems. Results are supposed to be very good.


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

Cool! I'd like to try it head to head with 'standard' cold brew using the same beans / grind to see if it's really worth it.


----------



## z4r9 (Oct 27, 2017)

Obnic said:


> I also love the Sowden immersion pot. Produces some extraordinarily good long brews 50mins plus.


Finally got around to picking up a Sowden SoftBrew OSKAR 1.3L (S001) for times when I have guests and want higher volumes of coffee without any fuss. Impressions so far are that it looks well made and quite attractive in person. Will report back after running it through its paces.


----------

